# Colgrain Equestrian Centre



## KelsiEquestrian (26 November 2015)

Hi,

I was thinking of moving to Colgrain Equestrian Centre in Helensburgh for horse riding lessons but I was wanting to know if it's any good there and what the instructors are like?

Thank you!


----------



## JFTDWS (26 November 2015)

I rode there about 23 years ago...  Not much help, but pleased to hear it still exists.


----------



## EmmaC78 (26 November 2015)

JFTD said:



			I rode there about 23 years ago...  Not much help, but pleased to hear it still exists.
		
Click to expand...

I rode there around that time too  

I can't comment on what their riding school ponies are like as the only times I have been there recently has been with my own horses but both of their schools are very nice and the staff always seem very helpful.


----------



## KelsiEquestrian (27 November 2015)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## EventingMum (28 November 2015)

JFTD said:



			I rode there about 23 years ago...  Not much help, but pleased to hear it still exists.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we still exist! Feel free to come and chat to us with any questions you have Kelsi. JFTD chances are I may know who you are then!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 November 2015)

EventingMum said:



			Yes we still exist! Feel free to come and chat to us with any questions you have Kelsi. JFTD chances are I may know who you are then!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I hope not...  I was very, very small then   And I used to ride a little coloured called Penny I think?


----------



## EventingMum (28 November 2015)

Penny was a legendary character, an integral part of the yard. She taught many children so much and was with us until her arthritis became too bad a few years ago. I wasn't insinuating you were old, just that at that stage we were a small set up and I recall many of our clients, even children


----------



## Hokuspokus (28 November 2015)

I remember Penny too. I used to ride there about 12/13years ago.


----------



## JFTDWS (30 November 2015)

EventingMum said:



			Penny was a legendary character, an integral part of the yard. She taught many children so much and was with us until her arthritis became too bad a few years ago. I wasn't insinuating you were old, just that at that stage we were a small set up and I recall many of our clients, even children 

Click to expand...

Ha, I didn't actually mean that - more that I don't know I want people associating 5 year old me with the me that exists now - I was a strange child.  Although I'm a strange "adult" too so I probably shouldn't worry   We weren't there very long as we moved away to Glasgow and I didn't get much horse contact until we moved down south and I got my own giant version of Penny!

I'm so glad Penny had a good, long life with you though - she was a super pony!


----------

